

2011 Mac mini review: Ding dong, the disc is dead - danyork
http://gigaom.com/apple/2011-mac-mini-review-ding-dong-the-disc-is-dead/

======
benologist
We just bought a bunch of new Mac Minis, the server models with upgraded ram &
SSDs. These things are really, really nice and fast, although it's
disappointing they're so big when it's basically an Air with no screen and
slightly more ram.

------
krebcy
Off-the-shelf software is somewhat less of a consideration for Macs anyway, so
this makes an odd kind of sense. DVDs might be more of a factor.

